# A world in darkness OOC



## Ghostknight (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, I went and put this into the wrong forum, so here is the link to it.  Anyone know how I move that thread into this forum?

A world in Darkness


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 11, 2004)

A mod should will come along and move it of their own accord.

Sounds interesting anyway.

It would sound from the world set up that any resistance (I take it you want PCs to be surviving good guys?) is going to be from one of four places.

1) Good/neutral aligned survivors

2) Ocean races

3) Underdark races

4) Chaotic and/or Demon woshipping bad guys who probably aren't significantly happier about this state of affairs than anybody else.

Hmm, I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> A mod should will come along and move it of their own accord.
> 
> Sounds interesting anyway.
> 
> ...





Great.

Your above assumptions on the survivors is correct - but I would include some other inaccesible areas such as mountain tops and deep deserts.  As for PCs, they can be anything they like (my reason for including Savage Species).  Demons would definitely be upset at the state of affairs, this would be a big blow to the and you can imagine what the devils do to any demons or demonic allies!  (This is a public board so I will not go into detail   )

Evil characters and monsters will have it harder - there are enough evil humanoids that have been co-opted ito the devils hierarchy to place evil characters under suspicion.  Anyone playing a tiefling will be under a LOT of suspicion.  High level tieflings and half-fiends compete directly with devils in many areas of the hierarchy.

So you're in, if you want it.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

*Info posted in other thread.  Please use thise thread from now on until IC play start*

So far we have four players.  I will take a couple more and then close recruitment and will just list alteranates

Fangor:  Sounds Fine

PugioilAudacio:  Don't worry about the FR stuff.  I only listed it because I am pulling the stats for the Aasimer and Tiefling from there.  A couple of the regional feats also fit in but nothing major in terms of game mechanics.  The rest of the book is ignored.  So I am talking about maybe four or five pages, at this point it looks like I will be the only one using them for my development (evil DM thought - players without reference material   )

Jemal:  Nope 3.5.  For the notes on FR look above.  The little bit that I am taking does not need conversion to 3.5.  Also, no regional restrictions on feats but if you want a specific feat from the FR book let me know what it is first.  

A quick list of included feats is:

Artist (+2 bonus perform checks and to one craft skill of your choice)
Blooded (+2 initiative, +2 on spot)
Bloodline of fire (1st level only, +4 bonus on save vs Fire, +2 DC to sorcerer spells with fire descriptor)
Daylight adaptation (Removes daylight penaties if you are a race with such penalties e.g. Drow)
Imporved Familiar (see book for details)
Innate Spell (Pre: Quicken Spell, Silent Spell, Still Spell. Effect: Cast spell as innate ability.  Spell is cast once per round as a spell like ability.  Uses a slot eight levels above spell level.  XP cost per spell paid if necessary, focus not needed, negligble cost material component not needed.)
Luck of heroes (+1 bonus on all saving throws)
Magical Artisan (Pre: Any item creation feat.  Effect: 75% cost in XP and raw materials for one item creation feat.  May be taken multiple times for additional item creation feats.)
Resist poison (take at 1st level only, +4 Fort save vs poison)
Signature Spell (Pre: Spell Mastery. Effect: Choose a spell that you have spell mastery.  Can convert other spells of that level into that spell as cleric does with cure spells)
Snake blood (Yuan Ti blood with no visible signs.  1st level only.  +2 Fort save vs poison, +1 bonus on reflex saves)
Stealthy (+2 bonus on hide and move silently checks)
Strong Soul (+1 bonus on Fort and Will saves and an additional +1 bonus vs energy draining and death effects.)
Survivor (+1 bonus on fortitude saves and +2 bonus on Wilderness lore checks).

As for hit points - take max to third level.  Thereafter the die result below plus con modifier i.e for d4 - 3, d6 - 4, d8 - 6, d10 - 8, d12 - 10


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

*Starting info*

Please try to incorporate the following info into starting historys to provide a reason why you are in the starting location.  If characters wish to know each other at the start that make sit easier, if not there are plenty of ways to get you together - you just need to get yourselves to the starting point in your character write ups. (either be natives of the town or provide an explanationas to how you got admitted - this is a hidden town, and for good reason, they are not going to just allow everyone in through their outside pickets, never mind into the town proper)

*Hidden Town of Tumil*

The town of Tumil is a mess.  Anyone passing through would assume that it is just another set of ruins left over from before the rule of Julieal.  In actuality the village is situated beneath the ruins in a series of caverns enlarged through mining and magic.

The total population of the town is around 1000.  This fluctautes but rarely by more than 200.  The town lives in fear of being discovered and thus does not admit strangers easily.

The town is ruled by Gerohg, an half celestial elf cleric of Kigh (an aspect of the lawful good nature of the water deity Domains: Good, Water, Protection, War).  It is his magic that helps guard the town from detection and helps ensure his undisputed rule.  He is assisted by a council of five, four humans and a halfling.  There is also a dwarven representative from the  Forge of Lathar that has an honorary seat on the council.

Every member of the town over the age (or age equivalent) of seven is trained to help the militia.  Those too old to wield a weapon are trained to assist in moving ammunition  and in healing, those too young as messengers and ammunition couriers.  The council knows the militia to be an exercise in futility, a small fiendish army could easily rampage through the town, cold iron weapons not withstanding, and rely on the hidden nature of the town and their allies outside of the town to keep them hidden.

The main features of the tow are a temple to Kigh, a temple to Mithrond (Void deity, Neutral aspect, Domains Magic, Travel, Knowledge) which houses a library as well, the barracks (50 permanent soldiers, weaponry and armour for another 300 in case the militia is called out.  All weaponry is duplicated in cold iron - in case of fiendish invasion steel will be swopped out to iron.), travel house (dormitories to house up to 100 transient people, a communal kitchen and small hospice), mangrove farms (swamp like caverns, covered in lichen, fungus and containing pools of fish.  A watch is kept on these to make sure no fiendish taint enters from above into the plants or fish), a smith (normal blacksmithing only) and a trade post (prices are at 10% above PHB prices - cold iron weaponry is 50% more expensive than the steel counterparts as their is an obvious risk in transporting and trading in these - outlawed under a sentence of death.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

changed character


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Once again. Count me in.
> Considering an Aasimar paladin. just for the "the world is out to get me" feel.




Consider yourself in.  As for "the world is out to get me feel", hey you could the whole hog and play a demon from savage species, then you would *really* be in the poo!

Go ahead and design an Aasimer Paladin, it is fine me


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Argentus biography:

Argentus (here in called Gent) is the son of one of Gerohg’s Lieutenants. He was born and raised in Tumil and has been a member of the guard there for many years. He has a small apartment just outside of the barracks but rarely sees it because he is almost always on duty. 
He has learned enough blacksmithing to keep his weapons in good order but his main occupation is a city guard.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argentus biography:
> 
> Argentus (here in called Gent) is the son of one of Gerohg’s Lieutenants. He was born and raised in Tumil and has been a member of the guard there for many years. He has a small apartment just outside of the barracks but rarely sees it because he is almost always on duty.
> He has learned enough blacksmithing to keep his weapons in good order but his main occupation is a city guard.





All good so far.  As for using the savage species write up for the Aasimer, good idea, it is actually better as it is closer to v3.5 than the FR version.  

And in a gollum accent -  Nassty players.  Naughty players.  Making DM work.  hssss.  Mussst go create Assimer Lieutenant.  Exit stage left -Scuttling off into the darkness.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm in if you'll have me.

I was thinking human (or tiefling - maybe, or half-drow) guy who works as a spy/scout. In addition to some scouting, sabotage and intelligence work he also acts as a courier carrying messages between various hidden towns and the two holdout cities.

Main focus would be on Ranger + Rogue, possibly some levels in Fighter and Bard (he's going to have to be self-reliant and a bit of a JOAT)

Of course if he's wandering around with an Aasimar Paladin that might tend to cramp his style, so I can come up with something else.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm in if you'll have me.
> 
> I was thinking human (or tiefling - maybe, or half-drow) guy who works as a spy/scout. In addition to some scouting, sabotage and intelligence work he also acts as a courier carrying messages between various hidden towns and the two holdout cities.
> 
> ...




Umm, yeah - an Aasimer paladin and Tiefling in the same party could be  problematic (unless the tiefling is neutral not too problematic, good is a bit more of a stretch but hey, the exalted creature template even allows for good fiends!)

Also, take into account what I said about tieflings.  With the large number of devils around that is likely to be considered your ancestry, creating suspicion that you are sympathetic to the hierarchy.  After all, powerful tieflings are in rulership positions.  Your concept overall is good though.  Just as it works against him in the hidden towns, it works for him outside of the towns, making it easier for him to move around, thus helping in the courier role.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Actualy I can see interesting situations if 'Gent were ordered to work with  Tiefling Spy.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Actualy I can see interesting situations if 'Gent were ordered to work with  Tiefling Spy.




heh, I picture the scene:

Head of local guards and senior paladin - You will accompany the tiefling, remain incospicuous and follow his lead.

But he's evil!

Oh, that.  Well, at you better pretend to his slave then, nobody will question that!

Stop it, people will get suspicious if I smile too much at my computer!


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2004)

Thought,
           who supplies Cold Iron? 
  No one on the surface, that's who.

You'll have to go underground, which means getting it yourself or dealing with Deep Gnomes, Deep Dwarves and Orogs (and maybe Drow).

Diplomat/merchant type?
Half-drow or Orog.

That could well overlap with the other concept. I'm just thinking out loud and trying to see what's best.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> heh, I picture the scene:
> 
> Head of local guards and senior paladin - You will accompany the tiefling, remain incospicuous and follow his lead.




"Remain inconpciuous? He's got glowing golden skin and his aura of smugness will set off every Blackguards' Good-dar(TM) for a hundred miles!"

Possibly CN or CG demon spawn - someone must have thought at some point:: "Hey, we need some inconpicous servants if we are going to get those Devil scum off of the Prime."


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "Remain inconpciuous? He's got glowing golden skin and his aura of smugness will set off every Blackguards' Good-dar(TM) for a hundred miles!"
> 
> Possibly CN or CG demon spawn - someone must have thought at some point:: "Hey, we need some inconpicous servants if we are going to get those Devil scum off of the Prime."





CN makes sense, CG is unlikely to see the swopping of Devils for Demons as a good thing.

As for your other suggestion re the trader - yep, it makes sense, definitely a niche roleneeding to be fulfilled.  I can see the need for prestige classes on both of these - the Deep Trader and the Messenger (probably based around ranger/barbarian/rogue abilities.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 12, 2004)

Is there still room in this game? Sounds simply awesome.

If yes, I'm thinking about a monk. Either Aasimar or Tiefling. Or maybe some monstrous character... Damn, too many options. I'm also open to any suggestions if there's a certain spot, that needs to be filled.

In any case, I'll be out of town until Wednesday and won't be able to post a character before that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 12, 2004)

In creating my character, what items would I be able to have?  If I use the PHB for generating the character, how much gold is alloted for a Lvl 3 Character?

I was thinking of having my Lvl2 Barbarian/Lvl1 Rogue have this kind of background:

Malignor is a brute of a man, with broad shoulders, shoulder length brown hair, darkly tanned skin and cold grey eyes.  He is not of this small ruined town, and is one of the few outsiders.

Only a few months ago, scouts reported of devils nearing the ruin, but in battle with a small host of humans.  Aid was not sent out, for fear of the devils running back and warning others of the location.  Instead, nothing was done.  The battle was fierce, and none of the villagers assumed that the humans would survive.  With 2 devils left, and 2 lone humans, still fighting, back to back, the battle swiftly changed, as both humans somehow grew enraged, and berserk.  Their hatred for these devils shined thorugh and with a swift hail of axes and swords, the devils knew not what hit them.  The devils were miraculously slain, yet the 2 humans were not uninjured.  They both fell to the ground, out of breath, and wounded.  Still, the villagers did nothing for fear of other devils in the area.  

Finally, after 8 hours of no movement, the scouts were sent to scavange the bodies and bring anything useful back.  To their amazement, both humans were still alive, but dangerously close to death.  It was agreed that they would be cared for and if they survived, then the council would be called to decide on their fate.  Malignor healed successfully, yet he was scarred and a little dazed from that moment on.  It was found out that the devils had raided a settlement of humans in some distant caves, and these two warriors were all that were left.  His friend Kain had the worse wounds, and yet was able to survive.  His wounds caused him to lose his memory at times, and hampered his use of his off-hand.  The council agreed that letting them go would be highly unlikely, and decided to house them in return for their aid in the militia.  They quickly surpassed many expectations, and Malignor become a Seargent.  His abilities caught the eye of a dwarven rogue and he agreed to teach Malignor the ways of a Rogue, to better help him.  They have both been here for only a few months, but it is beginning to be home for them.

After I get feedbak on starting gold, I will post the info on Malignor.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm still fleshing out my character. I have a very interesting idea but I don't want to post it until I've worked on it a little more. I need to look at LA's etc. When is the deadline for this? I should be able to have something by the end of Sunday (or earlier if necessary).


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2004)

Trying to decide between Druid and Cleric of the Earth god with domains Earth and Healing.  I'm leaning towards the cleric for insta-conversion to healing spells, but the druid would be more in flavour for the type of char I'm thinkin of.

(OH yeah, I'm also thinking of being a dwarf...  I was trying to think of something I'ld never seen done and 'Female Dwarven Druid' just instantly popped into my mind... might be a little TOO unique, though)

Thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Trying to decide between Druid and Cleric of the Earth god with domains Earth and Healing.  I'm leaning towards the cleric for insta-conversion to healing spells, but the druid would be more in flavour for the type of char I'm thinkin of.
> 
> (OH yeah, I'm also thinking of being a dwarf...  I was trying to think of something I'ld never seen done and 'Female Dwarven Druid' just instantly popped into my mind... might be a little TOO unique, though)
> 
> Thoughts?



She sounds cool. Maybe you can take a feat that will allow a druid to trade cure spells as well as summon N A.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 12, 2004)

"Signature spell" as a baseline?

Only works for converting higher level spells though and only to one spell as written. Prerequisite only works if you are a wizard though...


----------



## Zerth (Mar 12, 2004)

Forget the monk and planetouched races. If I'm allowed to join, I'm going to make a chaotic good minotaur using Savage Species. It just has to be a monster, because chances to play one are rare. 

He might even be a good sidekick for Wilphe's cold iron mercant? No better partner in the dangerous underdark than a big brute, who never gets lost and is able to see in the dark...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 13, 2004)

Dammnit, that was my third character concept...

Okay, going with half-drow spy/courier/merchant guy/gal.

Prob Rogue 2/ Ranger 1 or Rogue/Ranger/Fighter - probably the former because she'll end up needing skill points _way_ more than she needs feats...

Will be True Neutral in alignment - loyal to those close to her and the cause, but not overly concerned with methods.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

We are starting to look very combat heavy. I think Im going to alter Argentus a bit. (Actualy a lot) To fit into the group a bit better and give some spell firepower I'm going to rewrite him as Aasimer 1 /Sorcerer 2 make him Neutral good and thus fits into the party much better. Her still has weapons and armor feats from his level of Aasimar but will have spells as well. His background wil stay as written.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 13, 2004)

If you need more players or alternatives, I'm here.

I'm new to messageboard-playing, but I've played D&D for 2 years and other RPG's for 2 years. I don't even know what alternatives are supposed to do!  

If you have it in your hearts, count me in!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> If you need more players or alternatives, I'm here.
> 
> I'm new to messageboard-playing, but I've played D&D for 2 years and other RPG's for 2 years. I don't even know what alternatives are supposed to do!
> 
> If you have it in your hearts, count me in!



Alternates are there for when a player has to leave the game for whatever reason. such as if I had to stop plying the game you would be then next person asked to play that game. (Not that your an alternate. I think we need one more person.)


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks Argent!

One more thing... does an alternate make his/her own character or does he/she play the character, wich was left without a player? I just wanted to know.

If I'm in as a player, I think I'll make an ogre.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok  Players are: (in no particular order)

Fangor
Wilphe
Argent Silvermage
Zerth
PugioilAudacio
Quirhid

Anyone else is welcome to lurk and get listed as an alternate (although I am hoping that will not be needed.)

Wilphe - Seems good

Argent - Thats fine, although you might want to rethink him as a member of the local militia, it would also make sense for him to be attached to the Mithrond temple (magical defense of the city is part of their role although their Neutral stance may offend a LG Aasimer).

Zerth - Thats fine, just remember you need to find a reason for the town to let him in.  Minotaur citizens are rather thin on the ground 

Jemal - Sounds fine as a concept, but the charisma penalty on the dwarf is a bit of a problem with summoning and numbers of summoned creatures.  

Fangor - the gold is 2700gp. If you don't have a DMG and want a magic item/potions let me know and I will give you costs.  The background is fine, except for the rank.  

PugioilAudacio - Sunday is fine, if we can have the characters sorted out by Wednesday when Zerth is back in contact we can get going then.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 14, 2004)

Forget about the ogre! Here's my dwarf!

Ghostknight: If it isn't OK to play a gold dwarf from the FR book, I can change it. I just thought that it would be more suitable to have bonuses against aberrations in this game.

*Racid Stonefist*
*Male gold dwarf Ftr1/Bar2:* CR 3; Medium-size humanoid (dwarf); HD 1d10+3 plus 2d12+6; hp 43; Init +3; Spd 30ft.; AC 20 (touch 13, flat-footed 20); Atk +7 melee (1d8+3/x3, warhammer), +6 ranged (1d6+1, throwing axe); SQ Gold dwarven traits, rage, uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC); AL NG; SV Fort +8, Ref +3, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 8.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +1, Craft (armormaking) +9, Craft (weaponsmithing) +9, Intimidate +5, Jump +0, Survival +5, Swim -7; Diehard, Endurance, Improved Unarmed Strike.
_Special Qualities:_ Gold dwarven traits: +1 racial attack bonus against aberrations, darkvision 60 ft., stonecunning, +2 on saves against poison, +2 on saves against spells, +4 dodge bonus against giants, +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks or Craft checks related to stone or metal.
_Possessions:_ Masterwork; spiked breastplate, masterwork; heavy; steel shield, masterwork warhammer, 2 throwing axes, backpack (consists at least: bedroll, flint and steel, grappling hook, silk rope, climbers kit, masterwork tool), 1657gp, 9sp.
_Other:_ Carrying capacity: light load –76lb., medium load 77-153lb., heavy load 154-230lb., current load 86lb.(medium); Height 5’3”; Weight 158lb.; Age 59 years.

Dark brown ponytail bouncing on his back when charging the enemy, long beard covering half of his chest, look of a mad-man in his eyes, a heavy warhammer raised ready for a mighty blow and very... sharp armor makes him a fiersome sight on the battlefield. This is the kind of guy you don’t want to meet in close-encounter. He’s known to beat up an ogre dead with bare hands when he lost his hammer during the battle.

  He was born in another town, which fell in a siege. With nothing to defend he left the ruins and started wandering in the wilderness. He caught up with one of the caravans of Tumil and found a home inside its protecting walls. Now trusted and loyal member of the Tumil’s militia, he’s always ready to fight besides with his trusted friends among the militia or beside an anvil making weapons and armor for others. When there’s nobody to fight, nothing is more relaxing than to start a fistfight in the local tavern. Other times –especially when banned from the tavern- he works as a mercenary looking over trading caravans, if there are any. When needed he can also be a scout guarding the far edges of Tumil’s borders. In a nutshell, he’s always there for Tumil!


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 15, 2004)

I sent an email to Ghostknight with a question about a character concept. Once he replies, I'll finish fleshing it out and post it here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2004)

I've changed Argentus one last time. He's an Astral Deva.
combines the warrior and some spell capacity.
I have a great idea for why and how he is alive. 
Basicly the Celestial host have been smuggeling divine entities to this world in the form of magical writings. when the writings are said allowed a "baby" Deva is born out of the energies. They have to be weak to start off or the magics involved would be noticed by the infernals.
Argentus is one such "baby" Deva. He is not even strong enough to fly but he is growing more powerful.

No Deva knows where the others are or if any of them have survived.
It's up to the DM if the bad guys even know about this.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2004)

> Jemal - Sounds fine as a concept, but the charisma penalty on the dwarf is a bit of a problem with summoning and numbers of summoned creatures.




That's allright, I wasn't planning on doing much summoning anyways.  I was actually wondering if you'ld let me change some of the druid's abilities out to let him spontaneously cast Cure...  I'ld be willing to give up access to Summon spells (Just doesn't strike me as a summoner), and maybe something else.. what do you think?  If no, then I'll just go with a straight out cleric who 'leans' towards nature.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 15, 2004)

*Jemal - Druid order for your character*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> That's allright, I wasn't planning on doing much summoning anyways.  I was actually wondering if you'ld let me change some of the druid's abilities out to let him spontaneously cast Cure...  I'ld be willing to give up access to Summon spells (Just doesn't strike me as a summoner), and maybe something else.. what do you think?  If no, then I'll just go with a straight out cleric who 'leans' towards nature.





To avoid the charisma penalty you could always go with the gold dwarf:  +2 str, -2 dex, not charisma, so in terms of summoning there is not the issue of charisma.  

In terms of a druid with insta-cures instead of the insta summons here goes 

Druids of Demir
This order of druids venerates the neutral good aspect of the Earth deity (all druids of Demir MUST be neutral good).

They believe in the preservation of the earth. maintaining it in a pristine condition and keeping it pure.  Because of this belief in the ultimate purity of the earth they believe that it is best for people to die from natural causes only and thus in healing wounds obtained from violence and torture.  For this reason Demir has allowed them to spontaneously cast cure spells as a cleric rather than summon natures ally as druid.

The group is divided into two factions, those who believe in protecting the earth and its fruits (plants and animals), and those who believe in keeping it pure (travel extensively, fighting taint and healing wounds), the majority of adventuring druids of this order come from the second group.

Druids of Demir have acces to the Earth, Good, Sun and healing domains.

if you are happy with this order to belong to, go ahead and create your character.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 15, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I've changed Argentus one last time. He's an Astral Deva.
> combines the warrior and some spell capacity.
> I have a great idea for why and how he is alive.
> Basicly the Celestial host have been smuggeling divine entities to this world in the form of magical writings. when the writings are said allowed a "baby" Deva is born out of the energies. They have to be weak to start off or the magics involved would be noticed by the infernals.
> ...




Nice idea   

To flesh it out a bit I would say that this is a new approach.  Only a few have been sent this way and the Celestial host is waiting to see the results before committing to this on a larger basis.  There is a concern that the Devas sent are at very high risk due to ther weakened state and thus they are being watched to see if they can succeed in their mission.  The Devas sent so far are all volunteers, highly committed to the mission and wanting to see a massive implememntation.  As such they are keen to move around and find means of rapidly growing their power to have maximum impact.  As such any have turned to adventuring bands as a means of learning more about the situation and how best to confront it.

To date only a handful of Devas have been sent and not all have been "activated".  None of the active Devas have been caught or slain as yet so it is believed that it the devils are not yet aware of this.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

Cool. I'll post him tomorrow. Bed time now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

*Just the basics.*

Argentus Whitesoul
 	Astral Deva, 3rd-Level
 	Medium Outsider (Good)
Hit Dice:	3d8+6 (0 hp)
Initiative:	+0
Speed:	20 ft. in scale mail (4 squares); base speed 50 ft.
Armor Class:	17 (+4 Chain Shirt, +3 Natural) touch 10, flat-footed never.
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+5
Attack:	Greatsword +5 melee (2d6+2/19–20) or light crossbow +3 ranged (1d8/19–20)
Full Attack:	Greatsword +5 melee (2d6+2/19–20) or light crossbow +3 ranged (1d8/19–20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Spell like abilities
Special Qualities:	Darkvision 60 ft., Lowlight Vision 
Resistances:	Fire 5
Immunities:	Electricity and Petrification.
Saves:	Fort +5*, Ref +3, Will +5     *+4 vs. poisons
Abilities:	Str 14, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
Languages:	Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Common, and 
Skills:	Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +0, 
Feats:	Light Armor Proficiency
Alignment:	Neutral Good
3rd Level Astral Deva characters possess the following racial traits.
·	+2 Charisma.
·	Medium size.
·	Good Subtype
·	An Astral Deva’s base land speed is 50 feet.
·	Darkvision: Astral Devas can see in the dark up to 60 feet.
·	Racial Skills: Astral Devas have a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.
·	+4 racial bonus to saves vs. Poison.
·	Uncanny Dodge
·	Racial Feats: Astral Devas gain feats according to its class levels.
·	An Astral Deva can use it’s Spell like abilities once per day as a as a caster of his class level. 
·	Special Qualities (see above): Resistances and immunities.
·	Skill points: 8+Int. mod (x4 at first level) 
·	Automatic Languages: Celestial, Infernal, and Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any

Spell Like Abilities: DC: 
·	Cure Light Wounds, Aid, Continual Flame, Detect Evil, Dispel Magic, Invisibility Sphere, Remove Curse, Remove Disease, Remove Fear, See Invisibility.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, das a nice dude.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Wow, das a nice dude.



Savage species is one of my favorite books.


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, so we have a crazy dwarf and we have this... celestial (damn, thats cool   ). Anything else?

Should our PCs know each other ...like friends or something?

BTW: Ghostknight, you didn't answer my question: Should I change my gold dwarf to ordinary shield/hill dwarf?


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 16, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> OK, so we have a crazy dwarf and we have this... celestial (damn, thats cool   ). Anything else?
> 
> Should our PCs know each other ...like friends or something?
> 
> BTW: Ghostknight, you didn't answer my question: Should I change my gold dwarf to ordinary shield/hill dwarf?




Nope, I'm fine with the gold dwarf.  The one issue on the character is the points spend. str is 10, dex is 16, con 6, int 4, wis 0, cha 0 for a total of 36.  32 is the allowed amount.  It appears as if you have kept the stats adjustments for a normal dwarf of +2 Con, -2 Cha, but the gold dwarf is +2 con, -2 dex.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

Sychella

Female Half-Drow

Rogue 2 / Ranger 1

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT  16 (+3)
WIS 10 (0)
CHA 10 (0)

Initative: +2 (Dex)

AL: TN

Hit Points: 6 + 1d6 + 1d8 + 6 = 26
Speed: 30ft

AC: 15  = 10 + 2 (Dex) +3 (Armour)
Touch: 12
Flatfooted 13

Base Attack : +2
Melee: +4
Ranged: +4

Melee:
+5 MW Bastard Sword (2H)  1d10 +3  19-20/x2 
+4 Heavy Mace 1d8+2 x2

Ranged:
+5 MW +2 Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+2 x3

Saves:
F 4
R 7
W 2 (+2 v/ Enchantments)

Feats:
Precise Shot
Iron Will

Appraise 6 / *9*
Bluff 5  / *5* *
Diplomacy 5 +2 Race +2 Bluf +2 SenM/ *11*
Disguise 5 _+2 Bluf _ / *5/7*
Forgery 1 / *4*
Gather Information 5 +2 Race / *7*
Hide 5 / *7*
Intimidate 0 +2 Bluf / *2*
Listen 2 +1 Race * / *3*
Move Silently 5 /* 7*
Ride 3 / *5*
Search 2 +1 Race / *3*
Sense Motive 5* / *5*
Sleight of Hand 1 +2 Bluf / *5*
Spot 2   +1 Race* / *3*
Survival 6* / *6*
Use Magic Device 6 / *6*

* +2 v Humans

Languages:
Common, Elven, Undercommon
+ Draconic, Dwarven, Orc

Racial Features:
Dow Blood
Darkvision 60 feet
Immunity - Sleep et al

Class Features:
Evasion
Sneak Attack 1d6
Trapfinding
Wild Empathy
Favoured Enemy - Humans
Track

Equipment:

      MW Bastard Sword    
      MW Studded Leather
      MW Composite Longbow (Mighty+2)
      Mace, heavy

      Wand of Cure Light Wounds

     Potions:
     Hide from Undead
     Sanctuary
     Pass without trace x4 
     Protection from Evil x2

     Backpack containing:
     Bedroll
     Blanket
     Fish hooks & Line
     Flint and Tinder
     Water flask
     Mirror
     10 days rations
     Merchant's Scale
     Paper
     Sealing Wax + Ring
     Whetstone

    400 in cash and gems


Background:

      It was perhaps inevitable that special materials and some allies would have to be found if the surface could ever be taken back. Whether the price was maybe a little too high is perhaps another matter, beggars however cannot be choosers. What began as a commercial arrangement between Tumil and a drow house rather more devoted to trade than the norm became a political arrangement when Sychella's mother married into the family.
      Speculation amongst the drow as to exactly what crimes her father had done to deserve this which did not warrant death remains rife to this day. Her maternal great grandmother, Matron Mother of House Kemir will not discuss the matter and particuarly vicious rumours circulate that it was a love match.

      Regardless, Sychella was accompaning trade caravans from her adolescence, engaging in more or less peaceful commerce with orogs, duergar, kobolds and other denizens of the underdark. Her capabilites as a diplomat aided by her heritage, which can loosly be described as "drow enough to have credibility but human enough not to get killed on sight" - msot of the time. She's also been on the occassion spy run on the surface and used her mercantile cover to carry messages underground between some of the remaining holdout communities

      Her maternal kinfolk practice a ruthlessly pragmatic version of true neutrality which has rubbed off on her. The desire to inflict suffering for the sake of it gets in the way of profitible trade, but so does a desire to help others without any benefit for yourself. House Kemir do make profitible and reasonable trading partners, but with a reputation for a highly mercenary outlook and a close-knit coherence. They are still sinister however but that said a group of drow who will kill or torture you because you've upset them are preferable to a group who will do so simply because it amuses them.

     This is probably why she hangs around with Gor, who represents something of a nagging conscience to her. She can, in the final analysis be relied upon to do more or less the right thing. Just don't enquire too closely into her methods or be too judgemental if you do and you'll get along fine...


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

2 Feats - Iron Will looks like a "duh"

Mercantile Background would fit but is only half useful


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 17, 2004)

OK, I'll change it asap.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Feats for Sychella*



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> 2 Feats - Iron Will looks like a "duh"
> 
> Mercantile Background would fit but is only half useful




Well  strong contenders would be stealthy and self sufficient, especially if you are looking more at the spy courier role than the mercantile role.  If you are looking more at the mercantile role negotiator is also a good one.

I would also look at strong soul as a contender instead of iron will (only +1 will, but the +1 fort and additional saves ve energy drain and death effects are also nice though considering your current will save the +2 is probably better.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> If you are looking more at the mercantile role negotiator is also a good one.



Argentus will have most of the "diplomatic skills sewn up so negotiator may not be a needed skill.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Argentus will have most of the "diplomatic skills sewn up so negotiator may not be a needed skill.




but it would make sense within the character concept of a merchant.  Two characters with similar skills is not always a bad thing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> but it would make sense within the character concept of a merchant.  Two characters with similar skills is not always a bad thing.



True.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm finishing up the Deva. how do you want to do hit points?


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm finishing up the Deva. how do you want to do hit points?




Somewhere back on the first page there is a post on this.  

But anyway - hp are max forthird level at start.

Is there anyway to post campaign detailsand take them out from this thread?


----------



## Zerth (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm back. I'll post stats for my 3rd level minotaur later tonight.

As for the reason being in the hidden town... Hey Wilphe, looks like you're going for the merchant concept. So could your character imagine taking a minotaur as a companion? It could be for any reason: protection, hard labour etc. That would give me a good reason being around. Like a D&D version of a wokiee companion.  And let's face it, minotaurs are no geniuses, so he'd probably need someone to point him the way among the more "civilized" folk. 

Underdark is probably where most minotaurs are living anyway. My char will be an outcast who chose to leave his own kind, because he didn't fit in (being too damn kind for his own good, CG).


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

yep she'd keep a minatour hanging around...


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't see why we should have diplomats in our party. Are you with me Zerth?   

Wilphe: I think my dwarf only half-likes you     ...but I'm sure we'll get along quite nicely. 

Great, we have a dwarf(me), a half-drow(Wilphe), a celestial(Argent) and a minotaur coming(Zerth). Anything else?

I hope these are the final stats of Racid Stonefist. Feel free to check though!

*Racid Stonefist*

*Male gold dwarf Ftr1/Bar2:* CR 3; Medium-size humanoid (dwarf); HD 1d10+3 plus 2d12+6; hp 43; Init +2; Spd 20ft.; AC 19 (touch 12, flat-footed 19); Atk +7 melee (1d8+3/x3, warhammer), +5 ranged (1d6+1, throwing axe); SQ Gold dwarven traits, rage; uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC); AL NG; SV Fort +8, Ref +2, Will -1; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +1, Craft (armormaking) +9, Craft (weaponsmithing) +9, Intimidate +5, Jump +0, Survival +5, Swim -7; Diehard, Endurance, Improved Unarmed Strike.

_Special Qualities:_ Gold dwarven traits: +1 racial attack bonus against aberrations, darkvision 60 ft., stonecunning, +2 on saves against poison, +2 on saves against spells, +4 dodge bonus against giants, +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks or Craft checks related to stone or metal.

_Possessions:_ Masterwork; spiked breastplate, masterwork; heavy; steel shield, masterwork warhammer, 2 throwing axes, backpack (consists at least: bedroll, flint and steel, grappling hook, silk rope, climbers kit, masterwork tool), 1657gp, 9sp.

_Other:_ Carrying capacity: light load –76lb., medium load 77-153lb., heavy load 154-230lb., current load 86lb.(medium); Height 5’3”; Weight 158lb.; Age 59 years.

Dark brown ponytail bouncing on his back when charging the enemy, long beard covering half of his chest, look of a mad-man in his eyes, a heavy warhammer raised ready for a mighty blow and very... sharp armor makes him a fiersome sight on the battlefield. This is the kind of guy you don’t want to meet in close-encounter. He’s known to beat up an ogre dead with bare hands when he lost his hammer during the battle.

He was born in another town, which fell in a siege. With nothing to defend he left the ruins and started wandering in the wilderness. He caught up with one of the caravans of Tumil and found a home inside its protecting walls. Now trusted and loyal member of the Tumil’s militia, he’s always ready to fight besides with his trusted friends among the militia or beside an anvil making weapons and armor for others. When there’s nobody to fight, nothing is more relaxing than to start a fistfight in the local tavern. Other times –especially when banned from the tavern- he works as a mercenary looking over trading caravans, if there are any. When needed he can also be a scout guarding the far edges of Tumil’s borders. In a nutshell, he’s always there for Tumil!


----------



## Zerth (Mar 17, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> I can't see why we should have diplomats in our party. Are you with me Zerth?
> 
> 
> > Diplomacy? What's that?  Must be overrated anyway.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 17, 2004)

*Gor
Male Minotaur 3 (Medium-size monstrous humanoid)*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Str:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 race] 
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 race] 
*Int:* 8 (-1) [4 points, -4 race] 
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [2 points, -2 race] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
Darkvision 60ft, Gore 1d6, +3 natural armor, +2 Str, keen senses +1, Con +2, natural cunning (cannot become lost). 

*Hit Dice:* 2d8+8
*HP:* 24
*AC:* 18 (+1 Dex, +4 armor, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft
*Armor Check Penalty:* -1

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+1 base, +4 Con]
Reflex +4 [+3 base, +1 Dex]
Will +3 [+3 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +2/+6
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d12+6, x3, mw. greataxe) or +6 (1d6+4, gore)
*Full Atk:* +7 (1d12+6, x3, mw. greataxe) and +1 (1d6+4, gore)
*Charge Atk:* +8 (2d8+6, gore)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d6+4, 30ft. range, javelin)

*Skills:*
Intimidate +0 [1 rank, -1 Cha]
Listen +2 [1 rank, +0 Wis, +1 keen senses]
Search +0 [0 ranks, -1 Int, +1 keen senses]
Speak language [1 rank] (cc)
Spot +2 [1 rank, +0 Wis, +1 keen senses]

*Feats:*
Power Attack (Minotaur1)

*Languages*
Giant, Undercommon

*Equipment:* Mw. greataxe, mw. chain shirt, 3 javelins, backpack, waterskin, winter blanket, crowbar, shovel, whetstone, potion of magic fang, 2 potions of CLW.

*Money:* 1,850gp

*Appearance:* Gor is not yet a fully grown minotaur, but is still about 7 feet tall and weighs just under 500lb. The two horns on his forehead are likewise not yet reached their full length, but look very intimidating nevertheless. He looks like a typcal young minotaur bull with muscular body covered in shaggy brown fur. His eyes however, don't have quite the intimidating fury common to his species and they seem to have almost a kind look in them if someone is brave enough to look closer.

*Background:* Gor was born into a small tribe of minotaurs living in one of the vast dark caves in the Underdark. There was something different about him, that was evident when he was still young. He lacked the savage evil nature common to his kin and was constantly mocked and overlooked because of that. Life among the minotaurs was a constant torture to Gor so he decided to leave his home caves and wandered into the darkness.

Gor settled to live in a cave of his own, that was located unknown to him, near a trading route from the Underdark to the surface. The drow slavers sometimes traveled in those parts and one day they surprised and captured Gor. His fate seemed to be to die in one of the drow fight arenas if the caravan reached it's destination.

On the third day after his capture the caravan met a strange woman, who had some drow features but still wasn't a pure drow. The woman and the slavers seemed to argue about something, what Gor didn't understand, but the woman looked irritated and displeased afterwards. On the same night the same woman returned having sneaked into the slaver camp. She unlocked some of the slave cages and a hell broke loose. During the fight Gor was able to escape and he decided to follow the strange woman feeling in debt, because she had saved him from a certain death.

For some reason the half-drow woman, Sychella, seemed to tolerate Gor (maybe having him to drag the heavy cart containing most of the slaver valuables helped initially) and the young minotaur has followed her ever since. Maybe it has also helped, that Gor is reliable and happy to do dirty and hard work without too many questions. He is fiercely over-protective about his savior and generally obeys her every command. Their travels have taken them several times from cold iron suppliers in the Underdark to a hidden city in the surface, that seems to pay generously for such material.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2004)

I think we need a Rogue's Gallery thread...


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 18, 2004)

*Rogues Gallery thread*

Ok, I have created a rogues gallery thread  for here.  Please post characters there for easy reference.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 18, 2004)

Great, we just need PA and Jemal to post characters and we can get going - hopefully we can start play on Monday if everybody has a character posted.

Most of the time I will not post on weekends - that is time for the kids and wife (I get enough issues over mid-week play).


----------



## Zerth (Mar 18, 2004)

Gor is posted in the RG thread and ready to charge!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

Argentus winged his way there as well!


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 18, 2004)

Racid is ready to crack some heads!


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 18, 2004)

*Something to consider*

I think we need more spellcasters in our party. We already have two melee guys, one melee/spelcaster and the necessary rogue We also have two diplomats and one smith...

Ideal adding to our party would be a wizard. He/She would have valuable spellcasting abilities. Knowledge-skills could be useful too.

I wouldn't mind if we had a cleric or a druid too.

Maybe PA and Jemal could consider these options. Not that they would have to be clerics or wizards. I just thought that it would make our party more balanced.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

There are always NPCs to hire if we need that sort of thing.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I'll let PA post his character, but JEmal did indicate that he wanted the druid with insta cures - combined with the Astral deva that gives good divinse casting coverage but the party is short on arcane casting capability.

Oh my, I'm such a kind DM, of course I would NEVER exploit something like that


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 19, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Well I'll let PA post his character, but JEmal did indicate that he wanted the druid with insta cures - combined with the Astral deva that gives good divinse casting coverage but the party is short on arcane casting capability.
> 
> Oh my, I'm such a kind DM, of course I would NEVER exploit something like that




<Sigh> Maybe I'll have to switch my char then. And I came up with a nice back story and everything. Oooook, I'll  make an arcane caster. That's what I get for delaying. I hope you don't mind Mr. Nice Kind DM.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2004)

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> <Sigh> Maybe I'll have to switch my char then. And I came up with a nice back story and everything. Oooook, I'll  make an arcane caster. That's what I get for delaying. I hope you don't mind Mr. Nice Kind DM.



Play what you want. Not every group of people has every base covered.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Play what you want. Not every group of people has every base covered.




True, but no arcane caster can seriously put a crimp in a lot of plans. As long as the DM doesn't mind (I know we've been talking about my char and it wouldn't be quite right to change at the last minute) I'll be an arcane caster.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 19, 2004)

PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> True, but no arcane caster can seriously put a crimp in a lot of plans. As long as the DM doesn't mind (I know we've been talking about my char and it wouldn't be quite right to change at the last minute) I'll be an arcane caster.




I don't mind.  I prefer people to play characters they are comfortable with (and contrary to my previous post I don't actually design adevntures around party weaknesses - this is meant o be fun, not DM vs Players!)

So make a character you are comfortable with and happy to play, whether it is waht we discussed or an arcance caster - go mad!


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 19, 2004)

We don't need an arcane spellcaster if you don't want to play one, PA. What about the character you first thought then. What is it? Play with that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess my character is out then....Oh well.  Thanks anyways....


----------



## Quirhid (Mar 20, 2004)

> I guess my character is out then....Oh well. Thanks anyways....




What I meant was that everyone should play what they want. If you want to make an arcane spellcaster, go ahead!


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 21, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I guess my character is out then....Oh well.  Thanks anyways....




Why?  No reason why you character shouldn't fit in.  You want to change, go ahead, otherwise just post with your original concept.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

*IC Thread link. Fangor, Jemal - Characters please.*

I seem to have made an error and have seven people instead of six.  No problem, it should work just as well so Jemal, Fangor, please post your characters ASAP.

Anyways, for the rest I have started an IC thread and want to get started, so head on over to here  and lets get going (JEmal, Fangor I will slot you in when your characters are posted).


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry the char's not posted yet, I was gone for a while, now I'm back.  Will post ASAP, but finishing up all my OOC "I'm back" posts first.  For explanation, check out my "EXPERIENCE" OOC thread.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not sure if you are expecting Sychella to take the lead or not, people seem to be which is why she has...


----------



## Zerth (Apr 6, 2004)

No objection from Gor as you might expect


----------



## Zerth (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm taking a trip and won't be able post for the next five days.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

*Hunter of the Fallen*

Stats as promised - so what do ya think - CR3 or something lower/higher?

Name: Hunters of the Fallen
Medium, Outsider (Evil, Native, Lawful)
Hit Dice: 3d8 + 9 (23 HP)
Initiative: +10
Speed: 50ft
AC:  20 (+ 6Dex, +4 Natural) touch 16, flat-flooted 14
Base Attck/Grapple: +3/+3
Attack: Claw + 7 Melee (1d6 +4) or by weapon.
Full Attack: Claw + 7 Melee (1d6 +4) / Claw + 2 Melee (1d6 +4)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: Fear, Lance of the Fallen
Special Qualities: Frightful Presence, Damage reduction 5/good or silver, darkvision 60 ft, Immunity to fire & poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, See in darkness, Telepathy 100 ft, Scent.
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +9, Wil +5
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 23, Con 16 , Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 15
Skills: Spot (6), Athletics (6), Jump (6), Survival (6), Tumble (6), Intimidate (6), Torturer (6), Listen (6)
Feats: Improved Initiative, Iron Will
Environment: Near volcanoes, amongst evil humanoids
Organisation: Solitary or pack (3-10)
Challenge Rating:
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Always Lawful Evil
Advancement: 4-8 HD Medium, 9-15 HD Large

    “Standing before you is a nightmare figure.  Slightly over six feet tall, its grey skin has the dull sheen of metal.  Its two long arms ending in sharp claws, black muck caught beneath them.  Its face is a caricature of a fear, wide open mouth with fangs that bite into its lower lip.” 

Hunters of the Fallen have taken up residence in remote areas of the world.  They hide amongst tribes of evil humanoids, often acting as bodyguards to an adept or cleric that worships devils.  When amongst others of the Fallen they are usually used as trackers and hunters, serving their masters faithfully.

The Hunters of the Fallen  stand just over six feet tall and have grey, thick skin.  Their faces appear to be in a permanent look of fear, eyes and mouth open.  Their arms end in sharp claws that sometimes are sheathed in iron gloves. The rest of their body is unclothed, their smooth skin unblemished by hair or discoloration.  They are intelligent enough to make use of any magic items they may have in their treasure, and will often trade for items they believe are necessary for the fulfilment of their tasks.

Combat:
Hunters love fighting and killing, they are supreme sadists, enjoying the inflicting of pain.  They love inflicting fear, causing their prey to run so they may further enjoy the hunt.  If the prey is unlucky enough to be caught alive they can be assured of an extremely painful time before they die.
Lance of the Fallen:  Instead of a melee attacks in a round, the Hunter can release a lance of pure energy at an enemy within 50 ft.  This is a ranged touch attack.  If the Lance hits it inflicts 3d6 dmg and the target must make a successful save vs fear ( Wil save DC 14) or be affected as per the fear spell.
Frightful Presence: When approaching foes the Hunter will howl and bay.  This sound is frightening, especially when travelling in a pack.  All within a 100 ft radius must make a Wil save (DC 14) or be shaken for the next five rounds.  If more than three Hunters are together the DC is raised to 17, for more than 5 Hunters the DC is 22.


Yep - some info left out.  More on this bunch and their friends later!


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not very good at determining creature CR's, but I'd say definately no lower than 3. The bugger has exellent defensive qualities for CR 3 (higher than average AC, DR, many resistances, high saves) and it's offensive abililities are not weak by any means.

One thing comes to my mind now, that I've seen the stats. The creature's reach is listed at 5 feet, but I think you were giving it AoO's like it had superior reach than us in the battle.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm not very good at determining creature CR's, but I'd say definately no lower than 3. The bugger has exellent defensive qualities for CR 3 (higher than average AC, DR, many resistances, high saves) and it's offensive abililities are not weak by any means.
> 
> One thing comes to my mind now, that I've seen the stats. The creature's reach is listed at 5 feet, but I think you were giving it AoO's like it had superior reach than us in the battle.




Nah, the only AoO were when people moved into the creature or past it.  You cannot move into combat range to a creature without entering its threatened area unless you have a reach weapon.  Melee combat is close quarters stuff when using non-reach weapons.

Yeah, why I felt it was a CR3.  Defensive abilities are good but Hp low so the defensive capabilities give it a bit of life span.  Also, while the ranged touch attack is potent, its normal attacks are not too powerful although they are accurate enough to get through to most Level 3 characters (but dmg from them is low when going against a tank).  One change would be to make that ranged touch attack usable only 1/day/HD thus 3/day for the normal 3HD version but increasing with the creature as it advances.  Otherwise it really should use it every round which I don't like.


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Nah, the only AoO were when people moved into the creature or past it. You cannot move into combat range to a creature without entering its threatened area unless you have a reach weapon. Melee combat is close quarters stuff when using non-reach weapons.



Actually, if two combatants have the same reach, no AoO's are provoked for closing in to attack. Two types of actions usually provoke an AoO: 
1) Moving out of a threatened square 
2) Performing a distracting act

You don't have to _*move out*_ a threatened square, when you have the same reach as your opponent and therefore no AoO's are drawn. So someone with for example 5 feet reach has to only _*move in*_ a threatened area, if the opponent has only 5 feet reach. The attacker does not have to move out a threatened square and as a result does not provoke an AoO.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Actually, if two combatants have the same reach, no AoO's are provoked for closing in to attack. Two types of actions usually provoke an AoO:
> 1) Moving out of a threatened square
> 2) Performing a distracting act
> 
> You don't have to _*move out*_ a threatened square, when you have the same reach as your opponent and therefore no AoO's are drawn. So someone with for example 5 feet reach has to only _*move in*_ a threatened area, if the opponent has only 5 feet reach. The attacker does not have to move out a threatened square and as a result does not provoke an AoO.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Threatened Squares: You threaten all squares into which you can make a melee attack, even when it is not your action. Generally, that means everything in all squares adjacent to your space (including diagonally). An enemy that takes certain actions while in a threatened square provokes an attack of opportunity from you. If you're unarmed, you don't normally threaten any squares and thus can't make attacks of opportunity.




There were two AoOs in this combat.  One where you grappled (specifically stated under grapple that this draws an AoO) and Sychella moving to flank the creature.  

With Sychella she was moving in the squares adjacent to the creature and thus threatened by it as stated in the SRD.  To me, when something is directly in front of you, breathing in your face and you move around to the sode of it, you *are* going to draw an AoO - I mean how much more of an opportunity do you want to give an opponent?  You are in its reach and move around, while within its reach to try and place yourself better.  So she moved *out* of the threatened area in front of the creature and thus provoked an AoO.  

Heh, rules debates - now this even feels like a table top game (without having the debate disrupt the game!)


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

My quotes are from 3.5 PHB, page 137. The SRD text you quoted does not say, that you draw an AoO moving inside someone's threatened square, whereas it is stated very clearly in the PHB, that you only draw AoO's by _*moving out*_ of a threatened square. Here's the same text from the SRD:




> *Provoking an Attack of Opportunity:* Two kinds of actions can provoke attacks of opportunity: moving out of a threatened square and performing an action within a threatened square.






> _Moving: _Moving out of a threatened square usually provokes an attack of opportunity from the threatening opponent. There are two common methods of avoiding such an attack—the 5-foot-step and the withdraw action (see below).
> 
> _Performing a Distracting Act: _Some actions, when performed in a threatened square, provoke attacks of opportunity as you divert your attention from the battle. Table: Actions in Combat notes many of the actions that provoke attacks of opportunity.
> 
> Remember that even actions that normally provoke attacks of opportunity may have exceptions to this rule.






Grappling follows the same rule - you are moving in the same square as your opponent and without Improved Grapple feat that'll draw an AoO. Basically, you are moving out of an threatened square to enter the same square with your opponent. When Racid grappled the creature, he provoked an AoO, that is correct.


Sychella should not have drawn an AoO, when she moved behind the creature to flank it. She was not inside the creature's threatened area, when her move began and could have moved in a flanking position without moving out of a threatened square, unless the creature had a reach of 10 feet or more. She only needed to enter the creature's threatened square, when she finished her move, which does not provoke an AoO. 

But you are the DM and if you like your way of handling AoO's better, then that's the way it is and I'm fine with it. I just want to know the rules we are using


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> My quotes are from 3.5 PHB, page 137. The SRD text you quoted does not say, that you draw an AoO moving inside someone's threatened square, whereas it is stated very clearly in the PHB, that you only draw AoO's by _*moving out*_ of a threatened square. Here's the same text from the SRD:
> 
> [/color]
> 
> ...




Actually she was in the creatures threatened - at the start of the combat it was right in front of her.  



			
				IC Post said:
			
		

> Sychella is confronted by a srange creature jumping out of the bush in front of her.




So as I stated before she moved out of the threatened square in front of it and into the threatened square on the side.  I don't know what the official position is as far as this goes, but to me this is definite AoO time, moving around inside of the creatures threatened area in order to change facing on it is enough of an action to draw an AoO (at least in my interpretation).  So take it as a general ruling - if you are in a threatened square of a creature and move to its flank it will provoke an AoO.


----------



## Zerth (May 11, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Actually she was in the creatures threatened - at the start of the combat it was right in front of her.
> 
> So as I stated before she moved out of the threatened square in front of it and into the threatened square on the side. I don't know what the official position is as far as this goes, but to me this is definite AoO time, moving around inside of the creatures threatened area in order to change facing on it is enough of an action to draw an AoO (at least in my interpretation). So take it as a general ruling - if you are in a threatened square of a creature and move to its flank it will provoke an AoO.



General rule is ok, unless you can do it with a 5 foot step or make a succesful tumble check... 

Ok, I misunderstood the situation. I didn't realize the creature was so close to Sychella, when we first saw it. If and obviously when Sychella was already in a threatened area, when she began her move, she does indeed provoke an AoO. She had to move out of a threatened square, which usually does draw an AoO. But the reason for the AoO is _*moving out*_ of a threatened square, not moving in at a later time like I understood was your ruling. 

I'm not at all concerned, what might have went wrong or not in the battle - this happens all the time in games I DM myself - I'm only trying to explain what does provoke an AoO and what doesn't. If two creatures have the same reach and the attacker moves in to strike at the defender, the defender _*does not*_ get an AoO, because the attacker is only moving in (and not out of) a square threatened by the defender.

But now I rest my case and refrain from further rules-lawyering.  At least in this case.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> General rule is ok, unless you can do it with a 5 foot step or make a succesful tumble check...
> 
> But now I rest my case and refrain from further rules-lawyering.  At least in this case.




Yep to the first point .  The rest about moving in vs moving out - yep as well.  No AoO for moving into a threatened area, only moving out of one.

As to rules lawyering, it only bothers me when it disrupte the game.  An excellent feature of PbP is that these discussions can happen in parralel and not only can the game go on but everyone gets to be happy at the same time!  Of course, if you do ever overstep the line I will freely use Rule 0 - the DM is always right (even when he is wrong - thus speaketh the DM) 

Still, to me rule 0 is very much a last resort thing to keep a game going, far happier to explain my thoughts and interpretations (and if necessary take heed for the future - generally, unless it has had a major impact it is pointless going back into the past)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

*Replacement Players needed*

Allright- two of our players have gone AWOL with no posts for a few weeks eacho I am opening up their spots.

I would like to keep the deva in the game (Argentus Whitesoul), but wif you want a new character you can replace the monk.

Any takers?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

I might be interested. Have only checked the background information briefly, so I can't say yet, what kind of character I'd like to play. 

 Maybe some kind of cleric or druid? After a quick check of the RG, there doesn't seem to be one yet.

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I might be interested. Have only checked the background information briefly, so I can't say yet, what kind of character I'd like to play.
> 
> Maybe some kind of cleric or druid? After a quick check of the RG, there doesn't seem to be one yet.
> 
> ...




Whatever you like.  In the IC thread a recent suggestion has given me a good way to get both players out in story without messing up the eveloving plot- so go ahead (the deva was essentially going to fill in as cleric- so cleric/druid is open as is anything else you wish to create within the guidelines posted!)

For cleric- it is a case of creating your own Church faction - essentially choose active domains and ethos and I will fit it in (and decide iof they are fringe or mainline or considered heretical by the rest....)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Is everything there underground (kinda like Underdark)?

 I have this impression, but couldn't find any real confirmation yet, except for the mentioning of a series of caverns, where that city is located. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is everything there underground (kinda like Underdark)?
> 
> I have this impression, but couldn't find any real confirmation yet, except for the mentioning of a series of caverns, where that city is located.
> 
> ...




The starting city is under the remains of a destroyed city and is connected via caverns to the underdark.  Surface cities either are controlled by the devils or are destroyed.

Some other communities exist (as in the dimensional pocket city of the lost) but currently that is as far as the characters know.  Some free people do live on the surface- but hide themselves and live in constant fear of being found.  Hey- what can I say- if you don't have your travel permit in triplicate with your attached number and assigned vocation identifier you are in bog trouble!  (Just wait till my boss gets here, to report you to his boos, so you cen be sent to the regional office to be delat with by his boss....)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok.

 So a druid could live on the surface, hiding from the devils in a remote corner (deep forest or somesuch), trying to preserve nature as much as possible, sometimes even going down into the caverns to explore them for a while (this way a meeting with the group could probably be done then)?

 If that would work, I'm thinking a human druid (NG of course) probably with Augment Summoning and Spontaneous Healer (seems appropriate to the druids from what I have seen here so far). Skilled in Knowledge: nature and dungeoneering, Survival, Handle Animal, Hide, Move Silently, Heal, Listen and Spot (well, as far as skillpoints allow at least ).

 As animal companion, probably some wild dog (stats as riding dog).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Druids do not happen to have Knowledge: religion as a class skill, or do they? 

 (Spontaneous Healer needs 4 ranks there, IIRC. )

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Druids do not happen to have Knowledge: religion as a class skill, or do they?
> 
> (Spontaneous Healer needs 4 ranks there, IIRC. )
> 
> ...




Well, way back at the beginning someone else mooted the idea of a druid with spontaneous healing instead of summonings- so I cam up with this



> Druids of Demir
> This order of druids venerates the neutral good aspect of the Earth deity (all druids of Demir MUST be neutral good).
> 
> They believe in the preservation of the earth. maintaining it in a pristine condition and keeping it pure. Because of this belief in the ultimate purity of the earth they believe that it is best for people to die from natural causes only and thus in healing wounds obtained from violence and torture. For this reason Demir has allowed them to spontaneously cast cure spells as a cleric rather than summon natures ally as druid.
> ...




If you are going the Spontaneous Healing route and Summoning route- then a few skill points ain't too much to sacrifice for the increased versatility (both healing AND summoning spells swappable!)

As for meeting up with the rest- no problems there- they're currenlty travelling along the surface (and I'm devious enough to come up with a good back story for this- not that I guarantee the players will necessarily thank me for it!)

(I tell you, us DMs just don't get no respect!)


----------



## Zerth (Jul 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> (I tell you, us DMs just don't get no respect!)



Respect is so overrated. Just make sure your players fear you! 

Devil Princes get the message through... *wink, wink*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> If you are going the Spontaneous Healing route and Summoning route- then a few skill points ain't too much to sacrifice for the increased versatility (both healing AND summoning spells swappable!)




I've got no problem to dump 8 skill points into this. The only real problem I have is, that 4 ranks aren't possible yet. 

And backgroundwise it might make sense, if - as I understood it - druids are more of the religious kind, but ok, I can just find another feat instead, maybe Track then, putting all those Survival ranks to good use. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I've got no problem to dump 8 skill points into this. The only real problem I have is, that 4 ranks aren't possible yet.
> 
> And backgroundwise it might make sense, if - as I understood it - druids are more of the religious kind, but ok, I can just find another feat instead, maybe Track then, putting all those Survival ranks to good use.
> 
> ...




My take on druids not having formal religious training is that they tend to have a very narrow view of religion.  They are more the "intuitive" religious figure that has a bond with nature, drawing power from that bond, rather than the cleric that has a formal realtionship with a deity (I intenslydislike the idea of the non-deity specific cleric in the PHB).  For them the formality of the religion means study and thus the knowledge (religion) skill.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

Fair enough. 

 Some more questions coming up...

 What is that with the domains? Does it mean druids can prepare spells from those domains with their normal slots (kinda like dragons)? Do they have domain slots like clerics?

 Is that only for those special druids with the healing abilities, how about the "normal" druids?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

Uhm... is there anything speaking against using that spontaneous cure spell casting variant and then picking up spontaneous summoner (I suppose the requirements for that one should be easier to fulfill for a druid (don't have the books here))? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... is there anything speaking against using that spontaneous cure spell casting variant and then picking up spontaneous summoner (I suppose the requirements for that one should be easier to fulfill for a druid (don't have the books here))?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





What book would that be in anyway?  A spontaneous summoning variant a cleric could get to would be scary - the things summonable via Summon Monster are a lot more useful than those via Summon Nature's ally.  

As for the other question- I was using the domains more to point to an ethos than any specific game mechanic (and yep, you could be a cleric of Deneir instead and then the domains are relevant...)

(and I don;t want to have to adimit I made a mistake in poutting them there ...   )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL, ok, I was just curious, since druids normally do not have domains. 

Spontaneous Summoner (also Spontaneous Healer) is from Complete Divine.
It does only allow Summon Nature's Ally spells to be cast spontaneously.
Prerequisites are 4 ranks in Knowledge: nature and Wis 13.
You can use it as many times per day as your wisdom modifier.

Don't ask, what's the point of this feat normally, since the only class, that has access to these spells normally can cast them spontaneously anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

I have posted a character sheet to the RG.
 Let me know, if you are ok with it (i.e. the Spontaneous Summoner feat (tho I still have to check requirements)), or if anything else doesn't look right. 

CLICK

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I have posted a character sheet to the RG.
> Let me know, if you are ok with it (i.e. the Spontaneous Summoner feat (tho I still have to check requirements)), or if anything else doesn't look right.
> 
> CLICK
> ...




It looks fine to me.

As for the Spontaneous summoner feat- well, it works for this campaign anyway


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

Great.

 One note, I used max hps for Faye (think I've read about that somewhere here) and average for the animal companion. If they should be done differently, let me know. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

If you're still looking for replacement players, I'd love in, the game sounds quite cool (I was thinking perhaps a void cleric, moving towards complete divine Entropomancer or Void Disciple).


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> If you're still looking for replacement players, I'd love in, the game sounds quite cool (I was thinking perhaps a void cleric, moving towards complete divine Entropomancer or Void Disciple).




Hmm, I would rather keep away from the Complete Divine as Ido not have the book.  The feat that Thanee used is thematic enough to not cause a problem- but I have no idea of the abilities or inmpacts of the Entropomancer or Void Disciple.

But welcome!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

The stats for the entropomancer are available online at the wizards website: 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20040502a

Anyways it's a 8th level PrC, so it wouldn't matter too much right now.  I'll post up a char soon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

Which would fit in better in this game: Half-Elf Cleric of the Void or Ogre 3?


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 20, 2004)

Are you still looking for players? If so I would like to submit a character.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 20, 2004)

I think preferentially I'm going to go with either a cleric or a cleric/wizard.

I intend to play someone who is going insane by inches and devoting their entire life to magical power.  Should be fun.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 20, 2004)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for players? If so I would like to submit a character.




Hi CF.  Unfortunately Nac and Thanee got in ahead of you, but feel free to follow as an alternate if you wish (in other words- if someone else goes AWOL, you're in first)

I'm off th change the title now.

Nac- a half elf cleric of the void/wizard is fine.  You need to justify your background quite carefully though- few elves left mean even fewer half elves than normal!


----------



## ControlFreak (Jul 20, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hi CF. Unfortunately Nac and Thanee got in ahead of you, but feel free to follow as an alternate if you wish (in other words- if someone else goes AWOL, you're in first)



Thanks


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay, here's my character, I'm ready to be introduced into the game however you want.

Kevo Voidborn
Male Human
Cleric 2/Wizard 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 101 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Grey
Age: 37

Str: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 15 (+2) [8 points] 
Wis: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Cha: 8 (-1) [0 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Immunity to Sleep, +2 vs. enchantment, Low Light Vision, +1 to search, listen, spot, +2 to diplomacy, gather information, Scribe Scroll, Familiar, Spellcasting, Magic Domain, Luck Domain

Hit Dice: 2d8 + 1d4 + 6
HP: 26
AC: 12 (+1 Dex, +1 Armor)
Init: +1 [+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: -0

Saves:
Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +2 Con, +2 misc]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Attack: +2

Ranged Attack: +2

Skills:
Knowledge: Religion +8 (6 ranks, +2 int)
Knowledge: Arcana +8 (6 ranks, +2 int)
Spellcraft +10 (6 ranks, +2 int, +2 misc)
Concentration +8 (6 ranks, +2 con)


Spellbook: All 0th level spells, Cause Fear, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement

Spells Prepared:
Arcane: Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Ray of Enfeeblement, Cause Fear
Divine: Read Magic, Light, Detect Magic x2, Entropic Shield*, Doom, Inflict Light Wounds, Bane

Feats:
Great Fortitude, Magical Aptitude

Languages
Common
Void Tongue
Draconic

Equipment:
Bracer of Armor +1 (1,000), Scroll Mage Armor x4 (100), Scroll Shield x4 (100), Scroll Cause Fear x2 (50) Scroll Magic Missile x2 (50) Scroll Ray of Enfeeblement x2 (50), Wand Cure Light Wounds (750), Scroll Enervation (700), Scroll Case (25)

Appearance: Kevo is a thin man, who seems almost like he is being consumed from within.  He has prominent cheek bones, and long thin hands.  Occasionally he is wracked by fits of coughing, and he appears to be suffering from some sort of wasting disease.  Despite this he is far less frail than he appears.

Personality: Kevo is dark-minded, and prone to alternating long silences with shouting rages.  His entire life is focused around his magic, and he is utterly consumed by and devoted to the void itself.  People around him tend to become unsettled quickly.

Background: The name Voidborn is more than just a name, it is a description.  Kevo’s mother was an elf-mage, and his father a powerful cleric of the Void.  When the Devils descended upon the world in fire and death, Kevo’s mother was pregnant.  To protect her, his father opened a planar gate to a small pocket of the void and concealed her there, where time would pass slowly.  He intended to remove her before she was hurt by the effects of the enveloping void.  A day later he was killed by a demonic assassin.  For fifteen hundred years Kevo’s mother was locked in the void.  In reality, she only aged a month for every century that passed in the world, but she felt every minute of it, and slowly the void consumed her body and soul.  Fifteen hundred years after she had been sealed into the void, she gave birth to her child, and the sudden new birth of life energy caused the void to fling them back into the world.  By this point Kevo’s mother was already dead, and so it was that a ranging group of free people found him, a sickly child, seemingly half dead beside a dead mother, in the middle of the wasteland.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Feats:
> Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Cavalry Charger, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Leadership.




Nice Feats. 

Copy&Pasted the character sheet from a paladin? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2004)

Some errors, I've found:



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Hit Dice: 2d8 + 1d4 + 6
> HP: 21




26 (max hp til 3rd lvl)



> Saves:
> Fortitude +3 [+1 base, +2 Con]
> Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
> Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]




F+5 (+3 base)
R+1 (+0 base)
W+8 (+5 base)



> Skills:
> Knowledge: Religion +8 (6 ranks, +2 int)
> Knowledge: Arcana +8 (6 ranks, +2 int)
> Spellcraft +8 (6 ranks, +2 int)




You have 6 more skill points. Concentration?



> Feats:
> Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Cavalry Charger, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Leadership.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 22, 2004)

Oops.  Copying from my Fighter 6 cavalry man in another PbP game.  Fixing errors now.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

Nac:  Loks good- post it over in the the RG thread (link is in my sig)

I'll introduce your and Thanee's characters in the very near future- watch the IC thread- it will probably be Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


Everyone:  I'm off to the Game Reserve for a bit of animal watching, so I will post today and not again till after the weekend!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2004)

Nac, look at my above post again. You calculated the base saves wrong (and to your own disadvantage, too, since you got the base saves of a 3rd level wizard, not a clr2/wiz1 ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 22, 2004)

I know about the saves.  I personally always use a rule of "partial progression" when multiclassing, so you don't rack up too many +2 save bonuses.  I feel that that's the balanced way.

Mmm, spontaneous sanctified spells.  Tasty.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I personally always use a rule of "partial progression" when multiclassing, so you don't rack up too many +2 save bonuses. I feel that that's the balanced way.



 Yep, saves can grow pretty fast with multiclassing, since they are kinda front loaded, but then again you also lose quite a bit, especially in your case (spellcaster). 



> Mmm, spontaneous sanctified spells.  Tasty.



 !?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 22, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I know about the saves.  I personally always use a rule of "partial progression" when multiclassing, so you don't rack up too many +2 save bonuses.  I feel that that's the balanced way.
> 
> Mmm, spontaneous sanctified spells.  Tasty.




Nac- just go according to the book.  No need to handicap yourself unless you really feel strongly about it!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2004)

And if you do it according to the book, base saves would still be 3/0/5. 

 You now have the saves of a Cleric 3 (you had Wizard 3 before), but still not of a Cleric 2/Wizard 1. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 22, 2004)

I give up on trying to do math now.

Copied from book.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

Better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok Thanee, Mac, you are up- I am going to merge all three threads (eventually), but wanted to get you guys in and playing.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2004)

Ghostknight - it's Sparky from The Legend of S'Urok. Just popping in (hi all, sorry for the interruption) to say I'm back and have posted in the IC and OOC threads there. It's been a while, so I thought I send up a flare somewhere that you frequent.


----------

